# How to go from cutom rom to OTA Jelly Bean?



## allenrb2 (Nov 10, 2012)

I need to know how to get the new official Jelly Bean update. I am on a custom rom, so I already know that I will not be able to just install it outright. Will someone post a flashable version of the rom, or will I have to figure out how to get the stock rom, and recovery back on my phone somehow?


----------



## bensto23 (Dec 28, 2012)

bensto23 said:


> Flash the stock rom with odin, (which can be found here along with directions: http://www.all-samsu...d-install.html/ ), then flash the stock recovery (which can be found here http://goo.im/devs/i...ecovery.tar.md5 ). This will get you back to factory settings, but you will be back with no updates, so you'll need to also install the old updates before getting the jelly bean one. Then once you install all the updates you should have jelly bean!


I posted this on my thread, but I wanted to put it here also to make sure you saw it.


----------



## allenrb2 (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks a lot. I am going to try that


----------



## LeoRex (Dec 1, 2012)

allenrb2 said:


> Thanks a lot. I am going to try that


I would suggest you track down a rom that's named CI200_I200VRALH2_I200VZWLH2_842991_REV04_user_low_ship if you haven't already done it. That seems to have all the images (system, recovery, modem, etc.)... all at the LH2 revision, which is the final before the JB update. I had a hell of a time getting mine updated after I flashed back to 'stock' (LG4?) and I am pretty sure now that it was the modem image that wasn't right.


----------



## allenrb2 (Nov 10, 2012)

No need. I followed the instructions, and it worked perfect.


----------

